

ImageCaption - a MooTools Plugin for Auto-Captioning Images - jggube
http://sixrevisions.com/freebies/scripts/imagecaption-a-mootools-plugin-for-auto-captioning-images/
ImageCaption is a MooTools 1.2+ plugin for easily adding figure captions to image elements on a web page. It is very customizable and painless to style.
======
jonphillips
Nice one!

